# شرح مفصل مفيد عن طريقة تنصيب معظم البرامج وتفعيل ملف الكراك...



## Abo Fares (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع أعتقده مفيد جداً ومهم جداً...... هذا الاعتقاد لم يأتِ من فراغ، ولكنه أتى من عدد المواضيع الجديدة والمشاركات والاستفسارات التي كانت تهدف للحصول على إجابة مفيدة بهذا الصدد...

الموضوع هو شرح موضح بالصور التفصيلية لطريقة تنصيب برنامج معين وتفعيل ملف الكراك الخاص به..... 

هنا سأقوم بشرح عملية تنصيب برنامج safe ... والأمر مشابه بالنسبة لتنصيب معظم البرامج......

منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة، كانت لي المشاركة التالية حول شرح عملية تنصيب برنامج Autocad وتفعيل الكراك الخاص به...... وهذا اقتباس لتلك المشاركة :



> سأقوم بالتأكيد على الخطوات التي يجب أن نقوم بها لتفعيل crack أو patch لأي برنامج معين.....
> 
> 1- نقوم بتنصيب البرنامج بالطريقة المعتادة من خلال الملف التنفيذي (setup.exe) ومن ثم المضي وفق الأوامر المتتالية...
> 
> ...


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1193616-4-post.html



وأما الشرح بالصور فهو التالي....... 

بسم الله نبدأ..........



























































































































































































































































































































أتمنى أن تكون قد وصلت الفكرة  ........ لا سؤال عن الكراك بعد اليوم ههههههههههه 

لكم جميــــــــــعاً تحيــــــــــــــاتي..



​


----------



## أبو نادر (4 أغسطس 2009)

.......................
...............
......
..​


----------



## أبو نادر (4 أغسطس 2009)

*عندما دخلت للملتقى توا سعدت بوجود موضوع جديد لأخي وأستاذي م أبو الحلول
والموضوع طازج لدرجة أني أول من يرد 
وكالعادة موضوع متميز أخر لعضو يستحق لقب العضو الذهبي أو الألماسي أو ...لا أدري ربما النووي...:78:
لا يسعني إلا أن أقول جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك بجهودك 
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## حسن سليمان (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

وجزاك خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين.
نتمنى طريقة تفعيل برنامج liscad


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين.
نتمنى طريقة تفعيل برنامج liscad


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً أخوتي على مروركم الطيب ودعائكم  ..... بارك الله بكم.......



skill قال:


> *عندما دخلت للملتقى توا سعدت بوجود موضوع جديد لأخي وأستاذي م أبو الحلول*
> *والموضوع طازج لدرجة أني أول من يرد *
> *وكالعادة موضوع متميز أخر لعضو يستحق لقب العضو الذهبي أو الألماسي أو ...لا أدري ربما النووي...:78:*
> *لا يسعني إلا أن أقول جزاك الله خيرا *
> ...


 
مشكووووور أخي العزيز skill ، بارك الله فيك...... بالمناسبة، صلاة الجمعة الماضية كانت في مسجد خارج حدود دمشق، وهو المسجد النووي :78: ههههه ، ذكرتني به...... 


لكم جميــــــعاً تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ممتاز شأن كل مواضيعك ، وشرحك وافي ، وقد استفدت من أحد مواضيعك السابقة بالفعل وكانت عن كيفية رفع الصور للمواضيع في الملتقي ، فجزاك الله خيرا ولا حرمنا منك ، وكل عام وانت والاخوان بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أغسطس 2009)

a.mak قال:


> موضوع ممتاز شأن كل مواضيعك ، وشرحك وافي ، وقد استفدت من أحد مواضيعك السابقة بالفعل وكانت عن كيفية رفع الصور للمواضيع في الملتقي ، فجزاك الله خيرا ولا حرمنا منك ، وكل عام وانت والاخوان بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم


 
أهلاً بك أخي الكريم... طبعاً كلامك هذا يسعدني، جزاك الله عنا كل خير، ووفقنا جميعاً لما يحبه ويرضاه... كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بألف خير.. 

لك تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## كونى عائشة (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبقرية (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مهم وممتاز جدا بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان لك اخي الكريم ابو الحلول
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال ............*

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز ابو الحلول مشكور على جهودك المبذوله لتذليل كل الصعاب للاعضاء وجعل جميع الامور سهله لهم بارك الله بك وسهل امرك .........

لي سؤال حملت كراك لبرنامج اتوكاد 2007 وبعد التنصيب والامور ماشيه فتحت ملف كراك ووجدته بهذا الشكل وحملت عده ملفات تظهر بنفس الصيغه ... غيرت الحاسوب وظهرت نفس المشكله لا اعرف لماذا ..........




[/IMG]


مع تحياتي


----------



## ahmed asran (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو الحلول ......

واجهتني المشكلة التالية:


اثناء تسطيب احد البرامج تظهر warning massage 


Error 2738 Could not access VBSscript runtime for custom action

ولا تكتمل عملية setup هل اجد الحل . 

ُ


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير والعافية


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع عن جد ممتاز أبو الحلول

فعلا رائع

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز ابو الحلول مشكور على جهودك المبذوله لتذليل كل الصعاب للاعضاء وجعل جميع الامور سهله لهم بارك الله بك وسهل امرك .........
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم م. هادي، شكراً جزيلاً لك على كلامك الجميل، وبارك الله فيك 

بالنسبة للأمر الذي عرضت، لا أرى أنا أي مشكلة فيه، أين هي المشكلة؟؟  .... فقط قم بنسخ هذه الملفات ولصقها في مكان تنصيب البرنامج على الهارد كما شرحنا أعلاه، وسيعمل البرنامج دون أيـــــة مشاكل :20:

لك تحيــــــــــاتي..




ahmed asran قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو الحلول ......
> 
> واجهتني المشكلة التالية:
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز.... حل مشكلتك هو التالي : 

*Symptoms*

When installing or uninstalling the following error message is displayed.
Error 2738. Could not access VBScript run time for custom action.

*Cause*

This error message indicates that the VBScript engine is not currently registered on the machine where the install/uninstall is taking place.

*Resolution*

The VBScript engine can be quickly registered by following these steps:
*1*. Run Command Prompt as administrator
1.1 Start Menu -> All Programs -> Accessories 
1.2 Right click on Command Prompt and select *Run as administrator
*
*2*._ If you are using 32-bit version of Windows:_
 Type *cd %windir%\system32* into the Command Prompt and hit Enter

_If you are using 64-bit version of Windows:_
Type *cd %windir%\syswow64 *into the Command Prompt and hit Enter

*3*. Type *regsvr32 vbscript.dll* into the Command Prompt and hit Enter​*​
Accessing CMD.exe on Vista





Accessing cmd.exe on Win XP







أشكر الجميع على المرور، وأتمنى للجميع الاستفادة... 

لكم جميــــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..

:75:​*


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اشكر سرعه ردك اخي ابو الحلول .... الا يحتاج ملف الكرك بعمل Patch ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علما ان الملفات السابقه لا تفتح .......


مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر سرعه ردك اخي ابو الحلول .... الا يحتاج ملف الكرك بعمل Patch ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> علما ان الملفات السابقه لا تفتح .......
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام وحمة الله... 

أهلاً أخي هادي... ليس بالضرورة دائماً، في هذه الحالة بالنسبة لكراك برنامج أوتوكاد، قم بنسخ ملفات الـ dll هذه ولصقها في مكانها المناسب كما ذكرنا....... وجرب تشغل البرنامج خيو :7:

لك تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## اراس الكردي (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي ابو الحلول على الشرح الجميل و المفيد
​ونصيحة مني اشتغل بعد الدوام في كتابة القصص و اخراج الافلام وانا اضمنلك النجاح الباهر

:67::67::67:


----------



## فائز احمد (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير وكل المسلمين والسلام عليكم


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أغسطس 2009)

اراس الكردي قال:


> مشكور جدا اخي ابو الحلول على الشرح الجميل و المفيد
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أهلاً أخي أراس، مشكوووور على المرووور  

أفكر جدياً في هذا، ولكن مازلت أبحث عن مدير الأعمال هههههه :68:

لك تحيــــــــاتي..




فائز احمد قال:


> شكراً وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير وكل المسلمين والسلام عليكم


 
أهلاً أخي، وفيك بارك الله...... وكل عام وأنتم والمسلمون جميعاً بألف خير..​


----------



## مهندسة توتا (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
موضوعك رائع جداااااااااا


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (5 أغسطس 2009)

مواضيعك قيمة وشيقة ومفيدة 
بارك الله بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الموضوع القيم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## dooora (5 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا انت ابو الحلول ما شاء الله عليك
أفدتنا بشرحك الواضح بصراحه
شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed asran (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

مع خالص تقديري واحترامي


----------



## مسلم (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا الغالي أبو الحلول 

تقبل مروري


----------



## المغيره احمد (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Ayman (5 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله ..مشاركة مميزة كعادة المشرف الكبير ابو الحلول
تحية كبيرة للمعلم ابو الحلول ...............


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً.... أشكركم على المرووور، وانشالله تكون تحققت الفائدة المرجوة 

لكم جميــــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## eng_royida (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

















شكرا عالموووضوووع


----------



## أبو زياد (5 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
بحق اسم على مسمى ، فبارك الله فيك ، وزادك على العلم صبر وفي العلم بسطة ومن العلم حكمة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم أخي العزيز أبو الحلول على هذه المواضيع التي تسهل عملية تنصيب البرامج، وفعلا أعتبر نفسي أحد الذين يعانون من هذه المشكلة في طريقة وضع الكراك في مكانه الصحيح بحيث يتم تفعيل البرنامج.

جزاك الله عنا كل خير، ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى.


----------



## هنو هيمة (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى وكل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة ليلة النصف من شعبان وفيها ترفع الاعمال وقال رسولنا الكريم فيما معنا احب ان ترفع اعمالى وانا صائم والله اعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أغسطس 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> بارك الله فيكم أخي العزيز أبو الحلول على هذه المواضيع التي تسهل عملية تنصيب البرامج، وفعلا أعتبر نفسي أحد الذين يعانون من هذه المشكلة في طريقة وضع الكراك في مكانه الصحيح بحيث يتم تفعيل البرنامج.
> 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير، ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى.


 
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً أساتذتي الكرام، وبارك لنا بكم...... 

مروركم شرف الموضوع وزاد من قيمته  ..... شكراً جزيلاً لكم.. 

لكم جميـــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (5 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أتمنى أن تكون قد وصلت الفكرة  ........ لا سؤال عن الكراك بعد اليوم ههههههههههه
> لكم جميــــــــــعاً تحيــــــــــــــاتي..
> ​


ههههههههههههههه
( يا عزيزى كلنا لصوص ) 
:67::67::77::77::77: :75::75::20::20:   :68::68:
​


----------



## magdygamal_8 (5 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا موضوع ممتاز ومتميز لمشرف ممتاز ومتميز
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أغسطس 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ( يا عزيزى كلنا لصوص )
> :67::67::77::77::77: :75::75::20::20:   :68::68:​




جرى إيه يا جماعة؟؟؟ عمنا الزعيم مصر إنو يدخلنا كلنا القسم اليوم قبل بكرة هههههه :68:

لك وللجميع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## سليمة الايمان (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك ابو الحلول 
اريد اعرف كيف انزل انتر فيروس من النت و يكون فري
شكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وزادكم الله علما


----------



## عبد الله 212 (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع:20: واسلوب اروع:75:
استفدنا من المعلومه:85:
واستمتعنا بالعمل الدرامي:73:
شكرررررررررررا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز محمد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر











 





 























أسطوانة أنهض أسطوانة الاصلاحات قبل شهر الرحمات


----------



## eng abdallah (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع وافي و مفيد
و أنا جيت متأخر


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور كثير يا بش مهندس 
وقد استفدت عن كيفية وضع كراك لبرنامج 

ممكن احد يقولي اين اجد برنامج safe لاني سوف احاول التعلم عليه .. ويا ليت يكون في موضوع لتعلم برنامج safe​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب .. شرح وافى كافى شافى


----------



## معماريه نشطه (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى 
واريد ان اعرف اين اجد برنامج safeكى اتعلمه
ارجو الافادة


----------



## سرجيو راموس (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات الجميلة............


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً على مروركم الطيب، وبارك الله بكم  

..............

بالنسبة لجميع من طلب برنامج safe ، إليكم الموضوع التالي : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141884.html

لكم جميــــعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## زيزفون85 (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاء خير الموضوع جدا فادني ربي يحفظك ويعطيك العافية رمضان مبارك عليك وعلى كل المشاركين وعلى كادر الملتقى والله يوفقكم .


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أغسطس 2009)

زيزفون85 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاء خير الموضوع جدا فادني ربي يحفظك ويعطيك العافية رمضان مبارك عليك وعلى كل المشاركين وعلى كادر الملتقى والله يوفقكم .


 
وفيك بارك الله أختي الكريمة، ولك بمثل ما دعوت  

لك وللجميع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## Rovers (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً و غفر الله لك و لوالديك


----------



## eng.reemoz (7 أغسطس 2009)

راااااااااااااااائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا شرح رائع


----------



## تولين (7 أغسطس 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (7 أغسطس 2009)

لقد استفدت كثيرا من شرحك لهذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تحية طيبة*

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا........ 

:75::75:


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

شرح وافي ومشكوور على الجهود المبذولة ..........


:77: :77:


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (7 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ أبو الحلول :
لو ماكانت مواضيعك كلها ممتازة ما رح نخليك مشرفنا رح انضرب حتى يشيلووك من هالمنصب 
و آن بعلن الآن إضرابي حتى يشيللووك من هالمنصب مشرفنا العزيز العزيز أبو الحلول و أرجو من الزملاء الأكارم 
بالهمنتدى 


يشاركوني الرأي 

و يشيلونا أبو الحلول من منصب مشرف 

يلا شباب وافقوني و قولوا بدنا منصب آعلى لأبو الحلول 

جزاك الله خير و جميع الزملاء و المشرفين 
و ادامكم ذخراً لهذا المنتدى 

والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أغسطس 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخ أبو الحلول :
> لو ماكانت مواضيعك كلها ممتازة ما رح نخليك مشرفنا رح انضرب حتى يشيلووك من هالمنصب
> و آن بعلن الآن إضرابي حتى يشيللووك من هالمنصب مشرفنا العزيز العزيز أبو الحلول و أرجو من الزملاء الأكارم
> بالهمنتدى
> ...


 
ههههههههه جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبو الأفكار..... لا يا عمي، خليني هيك أحسن هههه

لك وللجميع تحيــــــــاتي..

:84:​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abu_nazar (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك على هذا الموضوع المهم وجزاك كل خير


----------



## راكين-هندسة (8 أغسطس 2009)

زادكم الله في العلم درجات


----------



## محمد خلف محمد خلف (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ممتاز.اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجز يك خير ا


----------



## العمرى نور (8 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور يا غالى تحياتى الخاصه_


----------



## بسام.م.ب (8 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله جهودكم على هذا الشرح الوافر


----------



## سنا الأمل (9 أغسطس 2009)

لا يسعني الا ان اقول :
اخ ابوالحلول مستر مو معقووووووووووووول ...


----------



## bahi-dz (9 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم يا مهندسين
أنا عندي مشكلة في تنصيب الساب سواء كان 11 أو 12 و حتى V14
و هي أنني عند تشغيل البرنامج و البدء في في عمل جديد فإنني و بعد ضغطي 
عل أيقونة grid only يتوقف البرنامج عن العمل و لا ينتقل للمرحلة المقبلة 
أما في حالة اختياري لاحدى الأيقونات الأخرى كـ 2d frame أو 3d frame 
فإن البرنامج يستمر بالعمل لكن بمجرد الضغط على كليك يمين تأتي رسالة بأن 
البرنامج سوف يقفل بسبب خطأ ما.
أرجو أن تفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا لمن يعرف حلا لهذه المشكلة علما بأنني 
أعدت تنصيب البرامج مع الكراكات عدة مرات بدون فائدة.*​


----------



## mbakir88 (9 أغسطس 2009)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين موضوع جميل ويستاهل التقدير


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (10 أغسطس 2009)

*جهد طيب*

بارك الله فيك م.أبو الحلول وجزاك الله خيراً​*وأتمنى أن تكون لديك شروحات أخرى لطرق تثبيت البرامج التى تختلف عن طرق تثبيت برنامج safe و autocad *
_*وشكراً*_​


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله جهودكم على هذا الشرح الوافر


----------



## الهام ابراهيم (10 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر*

وفق الله على هذا المعلومات يارت نلاقى منك المزيد:7:


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (10 أغسطس 2009)

اثابك الله على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## رمزي2009 (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكر اليك علي الموضوع المهم والجيد ولو سمحت ممكن تشرحلي كيفية تنصيب برنامج Primavera Ver p6 
مع العلم انا عندي ويندوز فيستا وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا مان والله انت عسل


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيز...........


----------



## مهندسة مدنية (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير عن هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا.


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ع المجهود الرائع .. تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## رمزي2009 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*شرح طريقة التسطيب برنامج STAAD Pro 2007*

شرح طريقة التسطيب برنامج STAAD Pro 2007 بالفيديو 
Setup STAAD Pro 2007

قم بتجميع الملفات في ملف واحد وقم بفك الملفات 

http://www.4shared.com/file/160475864/44bae1c7/Setup_STAAD_Pro_2007.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/160476084/c69f321f/Setup_STAAD_Pro_2007part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/160476570/40a12822/Setup_STAAD_Pro_2007part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/160476792/33a8b0ee/Setup_STAAD_Pro_2007part3.html


----------



## qasem kafawin (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير واطعمك لحم طير اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين.


----------



## ahmed kmal (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كثير على هذا الموضوع الجامد


----------



## اسس التصميم (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر من القلب*

الله يكتر خيرك يا زعيم البرامج والله انك حليتلي مشكله شكرا من كل قلبر


----------



## عصام بديوي (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## boushy (7 أبريل 2011)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (23 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## arahem (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## arahem (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً جزاك الله خيراً جزاك الله خيراً جزاك الله خيراً جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود رائع بس المشكلة اللى عندى انه بتظهر لى license not found error #30


----------



## السيدنصير (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## حيدر ناصر (26 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## السيدنصير (26 أبريل 2012)

_ جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك _​


----------



## AbU AlSaYeD (10 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع 
مشكور​


----------



## علي علوان (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .................. الى الاخ والمعلم ابو الحلول :
انا طالب ماستر في مرحلة البحث ومشروعي ( عملي + نظري ) استخدم في النظري برنامج اسمه PLAXIS 3D FOUNDATION انا عندي النسخه القديمة وشغالة وكذلك عندي التحديث عليها لعام 2010 ولكن ولكن ولكن ولكن ولكن .......... عند تحديث البرنامج الى النسخه الحديثة يطلب مفتاح البرنامج الي هو عبارة عن dongle لحماية البرنامج 
مشكلتي هي كيف اكسر الحماية واشغل البرنامج الرائع 
اتمنى اني تساعدني يا اخي ومعلمي ابوووووووووو الحلوووووووووووووووووول


----------



## علي علوان (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ابووووووووووو الحلول اين انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## القافله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

